# Need Help With 92F



## cxm (Oct 11, 2013)

Are any of y'all familiar with the Beretta 92F?

I'm not a big Beretta fan in general, but I do have some of their guns... including a 92F. Now before everyone starts 'rawhiding' me about having a 92F I was able to buy a police trade in 92F about 15 years ago... after some spiffing up it looks ok... I used it to help some of our assigned military personnel get in practice for deployments to the mid east. I have used it for a loaner gun from time to time and it has worked well for that. :

Anyway, I need help with a problem...

The left decocker on the slide is very loose... this part seems to be held on the shaft of the right hand decocking lever by two pins... and one seems to have fallen out.

Is this lever in fact held in place with a pin? If so can anyone suggest a good source of parts for Beretta pistols?

Thanks in advance...

V/r

Chuck


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I believe there are two pins. Numeric arms should have parts.

Number 31 and 32


----------

